# Myrtle Beach This Weekend



## k_brad (Aug 12, 2015)

I'll be in Myrtle Beach this weekend, Saturday-Monday. My plan is to bring a 2-piece 9' 1/2-2oz spinning rod, some metal lures, a few other random lures such as bucktails and swimmers, and some small fly teasers in hopes of catching some blues and spanish out of the surf. I won't have a car and will be staying on South Waccamaw Drive in Garden City, which looks to be within walking distance of the north end of murrel's inlet. I have experience fishing the cape cod canal and other inlets in the north east but I'm not sure how comparable it would be.

I prefer fishing with lures from sand or rocks but am not stuck on any one species so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Also I do not have a pier net or transportation and have never fished an ocean pier so I'm not sure that would work for me.

So-

Any lure suggestions?
Have there been blues and/or spanish around yet?
Is there a local fishing report that I could read?
Will I have a shot at fish on the open beach or should I plan on walking to Murell's inlet?
Are there nearby back bay spots that I can fish from shore?

Edit- If I were to try Murrell's what size bucktail/jig head will get me near the bottom during heavy current?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

If I were you and stuck pretty much to the fishing you described and you are within walking distance of the north jetty I would go there. Go South on Waccama drive until you get to Dolphin street. There is a small parking there but if you don't have a car then no need to park. Walk past the parking lot and on your left side will be a board walk beach access. Walk out to the beach and proceed south. On your way there are small jetty like structures on the beach that do hold fish. You can fish around these for reds, flounder, pompano, blues, etc. You are probably better off with bait in this location. If I were you I would walk past these and head to the north jetty. Bring your 9'er and a smaller 7' rod. I would toss bait out far paralell to the jetty and then fish the 7' rod throwing gulp shrimp or swimming mullet on a jighead. Thats what I would do if I were you and have done the same thing as I described many times...

If you go to the north jetty you will not really be in the swift current of the inlet. Its more of a sand flat in that area. I have caught slot reds, and keeper trout and flounder from there this time of year.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

There is less of a lure fishery than up north, however you can def target reds, specks, blues, and flounder with lures. 

In that area, you probably will not need more than a 1 oz bucktail. More local type lures would be a 3/8oz jighead with Gulp mullet, mirrolures, and a smaller Yo-Zuri Crystal minnow. Blues should be coming in- Spanish is kind of a rarer shot, but not impossible.

For blues and Spanish- heavy metals with thin profile- Sting Silver


----------



## k_brad (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I'll pack some gulp shrimp and mullet and jig heads!


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just remember...at the north jetty wade out as far as you can and try to throw parallel to the jetty as far as you can...get as close to the rocks as possble without getting hung up.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

On another post in this section someone mentioned FAN CASTING from shore in the surf. The area you are staying at should be good for that. Cut bait, shrimp and lighter flashy lures. Many times while using the 2 drop rig I would be reeling in and have the fish hit close toward shore. Hope this helps and good luck..............
Kim:fishing:


----------

